# Shrimp catching gizmo.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I live about 15 miles MOL from Ozello where this thing is made and I have never seen one. I watched the video and it darn sure works. I used to dip Shrimp on the flats south of Rusty's Rendevouz west of P'cola pass and on the bay side of Ft. Pickens. Teh Ozello Shrimper would definitely make the job more fun and easier too.

It has been a long time since I dipped shrimp,
http://www.ozelloshrimper.com/


----------



## Ozello Shrimper (Jan 24, 2012)

captken said:


> I live about 15 miles MOL from Ozello where this thing is made and I have never seen one. I watched the video and it darn sure works. I used to dip Shrimp on the flats south of Rusty's Rendevouz west of P'cola pass and on the bay side of Ft. Pickens. Teh Ozello Shrimper would definitely make the job more fun and easier too.
> 
> It has been a long time since I dipped shrimp,
> http://www.ozelloshrimper.com/


Thanks for the plug CaptKen, I appreciate it!

Just to let everyone know, we expect to launch our first line of newly re-engineered Ozello Shrimpers within the next month.
You can see what they look like and find out more about them by visiting our home page. We put up an article about them in advance of the product launch. - http://www.ozelloshrimper.com/

This will be our very first adventure into the sporting goods market and we are hoping to be a success. We have invested a lot of time into its design and hope you enjoy it!

They definitely make shrimping easier and more fun.

Check out the video CaptKen mentioned above here:


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Very interesting, looks fun.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shrimping Gizmo*

We used a similar device made from wire mesh many moons ago but this one looks to be better.

We used the net to catch grass shrimp to use as bait.

Best wishes for your success. C2


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What do they cost?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That thing is pretty cool.


----------



## Ozello Shrimper (Jan 24, 2012)

minkmaster said:


> What do they cost?


Right now we are still playing with the costs so the price is yet to be set.

We do know that we plan on offering them in several different configurations.


One fully assembled with an extendable pole handle (Most expensive)
One fully assembled without a pole
One you put together yourself with a pole
One you put together yourself without a pole (Least Expensive)

We figure that people could pick up any pole they wanted at the store (heck, even a mop handle works as long as it has ACME threads) and most people will want to save on shipping and assembly so they could put it together themselves with the enclosed instructions and this video: 




Right now we sell the hand made version for $100 at our online store (although there is a 25% markdown to get them out of inventory - 3 left)


----------



## Ozello Shrimper (Jan 24, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, we launched our new invention today. You can find it here: http://www.ozelloshrimper.com/shrimping-equipment/new-ozello-shrimper/index.html

Thank you to each and every person who expressed interest and made this possible! Enjoy!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*net*

I used to have the 4' section of a shrimp net with a piece of rebar across the bottom. Wading I could get 6 or 7 dozen shrimp rather quickly. Is there any reason this would no longer be legal?


----------



## Ozello Shrimper (Jan 24, 2012)

FLWhaler said:


> I used to have the 4' section of a shrimp net with a piece of rebar across the bottom. Wading I could get 6 or 7 dozen shrimp rather quickly. Is there any reason this would no longer be legal?


Sounds like what is called a push net. Do you push it along in front of you to scoop up the shrimp? 

If it is, push nets are completely legal. Not the best for the grass flats but legal.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

This one just had a piece of rope attached the each end of the rebar and I would put it around my waist and drag it around rustys.


----------



## Ozello Shrimper (Jan 24, 2012)

FLWhaler said:


> This one just had a piece of rope attached the each end of the rebar and I would put it around my waist and drag it around rustys.


Sounds like an innovative method. Give our trap a shot next time, you'll catch more and do less damage to the sea grass.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that price that I got in a e-mail yesterday for the new release correct ($115) or are you offering an introductory offer for your new material design? I am sure its a fine product (Love the videos), but I hadn't planned on it being that much more expensive than your previous models. Thanks in advance. TB


----------



## Ozello Shrimper (Jan 24, 2012)

Boatjob1 said:


> Is that price that I got in a e-mail yesterday for the new release correct ($115) or are you offering an introductory offer for your new material design? I am sure its a fine product (Love the videos), but I hadn't planned on it being that much more expensive than your previous models. Thanks in advance. TB


Hi Boatjob,

$115 is for it unassembled without a pole
$120 for it unassembled with a pole
$125 for it assembled, no pole
$130 assembled, with a pole

This is the lowest we could go. You can pick up any acme threaded pole at the hardware store to fit it, even a mop handle will work. But, for $5, the poles we offer are really good.

The prices on the previous model were artificially lowered for a few months to clear them out and make room for the new ones. We sold them all off a while back.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Not complaining of course just wanted to make sure. The first couple of buckets of shrimp and it's paid for. The new design material looks like it will last a lifetime with minor basic maintenance (a good rinse). I am looking forward to anyone from our area that might report on its performance though the vid's just about tell it all. Thanks again. Tom B.


----------



## Ozello Shrimper (Jan 24, 2012)

Boatjob1 said:


> Thanks for the info. Not complaining of course just wanted to make sure. The first couple of buckets of shrimp and it's paid for. The new design material looks like it will last a lifetime with minor basic maintenance (a good rinse). I am looking forward to anyone from our area that might report on its performance though the vid's just about tell it all. Thanks again. Tom B.


Yes, you are right, it pays for itself pretty quickly.

Our objective in designing it this way was to make it last damn near forever in salt water conditions. We think it will far outlive previous models.


----------

